# Mozart Biography Questions



## ichigo (Oct 1, 2012)

1.	Where was Mozart born? And in what year?
2.	Leopold Mozart, W.A. Mozart’s father, composed the Toy Symphony. However, who was originally thought to have been the composer?
3.	Mozart was how old when he composed:
4.	His first composition, a minuet?
5.	His first symphony?
6.	His first opera?
7.	Mozart’s first symphony was described as being so Mozartian, what does this mean?
8.	Mozart wrote all ___ violin concerti in __ months of his ___ year. Today it takes the typical violinist thirty years progress to learn to play the first and proceed to the last.
9.	Mozart wrote more than ______ compositions during his short lifetime.
10.	Did Mozart compose his works with many revisions?
11.	While visiting the city of Linz, how many days did it take Mozart to compose a fresh symphony?
12.	Mozart was the first great musical (opera) dramatist. He has been likened to ____________.
13.	The _________ was the last composition of Mozart’s which he did not live to finish.
14. _____________ is today painted as Mozart’s great detractor. He even ranted late in his life about having murdered Mozart.
15.	In which years did Mozart compose the following operas:
16.	The Marriage of Figaro
17.	Don Giovanni
18.	The Magic Flute
19.	What year did Mozart die? Was there money for a proper burial?


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Is it that hard to just google it?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like someone has a school test tomorrow and needs all the answers real fast


----------



## ichigo (Oct 1, 2012)

Mmmm.. Wonder why my posts are not showing up 0.o"


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

1. Melbourne, Australia; 1963.
2. Benjamin Disraeli.
3. ...:
4. 3 days old.
5. 6 months old.
6. 2 years old.
7. It was almost as though his father had written it and put the boy's name on the manuscript to make money out of an impossible sensation.
8. Mozart wrote all *237* violin concerti in *3* months of his *10th* year.
9. Mozart wrote more than *14* compositions during his short lifetime.
10. No. _Loads_.
11. 0.21563.
12. Mozart was the first great musical (opera) dramatist. He has been likened to *whipped cream*.
13. The *Bourne Identity: an Opera* was the last composition of Mozart's which he did not live to finish.
14. *Nelson Mandela* is today painted as Mozart's great detractor. He even ranted late in his life about having murdered Mozart.
15. ...:
16. 1974.
17. 1974.
18. 1974.
19. 1998; yes, it was an extravaganza beyond compare.

Good luck! I hope you're pleased with your A+.


----------



## ichigo (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm no musical genius, but definitely not an idiot.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Then google it.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

ichigo said:


> 1.	Where was Mozart born? And in what year?
> 2.	Leopold Mozart, W.A. Mozart's father, composed the Toy Symphony. However, who was originally thought to have been the composer?
> 3.	Mozart was how old when he composed:
> 4.	His first composition, a minuet?
> ...


Since I'm bored, I'll see how many i can answer from memory..

1. Salzburg; 1756

5. 7
6. 12
7. it has trademarks of his later, more mature style
8 5 concertos; 18th year
9. 626
10. sometimes, but not usually
11. 4 days
12. 
13. Requiem Mass
14. Salieri

19. 1791, he had what was considered back then a 'proper' burial, but you should probably answer 'no'

I guess this assignment is based more on Amadeus than reality?


----------



## ichigo (Oct 1, 2012)

I have googled it, but I rather have other answers to compare the ones from google. Trust google too much and you'll end up with an ugly grade =)

Thanks for the info, Trazom


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm telling your teacher, I know who you are.


----------

